# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  معافیت تحصیلی برای دیپلم مجدد

## khansar

سلام دوستان.من اگر بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم قائدتا باید بصورت داوطلب ازاد شرکت کنم.من رفتم از بزرگسالان شهرمون پرسیدم بمن گفت مطمعن نیستم ولی فکر کنم شما چون دانشجویی و از معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه استفاده می کنی نمیتونی به عقب برگردی و با استفاده از معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دیپلم مجدد بگیری!و فقط با معافیت دانش اموزی میتونستی دیپلم مجدد بگیری نه با معافیت دانشجویی .ایا این درسته؟

----------


## hero93

> سلام دوستان.من اگر بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم قائدتا باید بصورت داوطلب ازاد شرکت کنم.من رفتم از بزرگسالان شهرمون پرسیدم بمن گفت مطمعن نیستم ولی فکر کنم شما چون دانشجویی و از معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه استفاده می کنی نمیتونی به عقب برگردی و با استفاده از معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دیپلم مجدد بگیری!و فقط با معافیت دانش اموزی میتونستی دیپلم مجدد بگیری نه با معافیت دانشجویی .ایا این درسته؟


سلام کاملا اشتباهه شما می تونید به عنوان داوطلب آزاد فارغ از نوع معافیت تحصیلی دیپلم مجدد بگیری یکی از شاگرد های خود من که از من مشاوره می گرفت دانشجویی روانشناسی دانشگاه شیراز بود وقتی رفته مدرسه متاسفانه بدلیل اینکه برخی مسولین برخی مدارس سواد درست حسابی نداشتند و به خاطر سهل انگاری مدرسه نتونست شهریور ثبت نام کنه دی ماه خودم رفتم که کارهای ثبت نامش انجام بدم جالب بدونید تو آموزش و پرورش هم کسی که مسول امتحانات بود یه کتاب هم نشون می داد می گفت ما اصلا همچین چیزی ندارم دیپلم مجدد بدون معدل هست و از این جور حرف ها تا این که خودم بخشنامه شو از اینترنت گرفتم پرینتش کردم بعدش رفتم پیش مشاور آموزش پرورش قانعش کردم و یه نسخه از بخشنامه رو هم دادم به او بعد رفتم مدرسه بزرگسال اونها هم می گفتند ما تا به حال همچین چیزی نداشتیم نمی دونیم چیه خلاصه خودم نشستم پشت سیستم با همکاری اونها اول تو سیستم مدرسه ثبت نام انجام دادم بعد وارد سیستم دانا ش کردم هر طور شده بود ثبت نام انجام دادم امتحانات هم  شرکت کرد نزدیکی های عید هم از دانشگاه انصراف داد الان هم دانشجوی دندان پزشکی کرمان هست

----------

